# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Installation apex(oracle application express) oracle 10G [Fait]

## felosa

Bonjour a tous ,
j'ai un ptit soucis , je n'arrive pas a installer apex (oracle application express) , en fait j'ai une version d'oracle 10g et je ne sais pas comment faire? dois je desinstaller oracle10g et installer une autre 11g avec apex integr ou comment faire ?
merci de votre aide.

----------


## pascalcovolo

Moi, je me suis servide ...

http://www.rci-informatique.fr/htmldb/HomePage.htm

Bon travail

----------


## tigam

Bonjour je me suis inspr de ce site pour l'installation ok,
avec oracle express edition
mais est ce qu'il y a possibilit de l'installer avec oracle 10g enterprise manager 
ou oracle 10g standard edition
http://www.rci-informatique.fr/htmldb/HomePage.htm

Bon travail[/QUOTE]

----------

